# Hilton Head - What to Do?



## Redterpos3 (Jan 3, 2015)

We just checked in to Disney's resort for the week, went to Kroger's and stocked up for a few days.  Now wondering what to do?  We brought our bikes, and will start out checking out Disney's beach area, and look around.  What other areas are good to bike around?  Can we drive to the places, park, and then bike around them?  Any other ideas?  This is our first time in Hilton Head, and are interested in learning the island!!  Thanks for any advice!!  Woo Hoo on vacation!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Redterpos3,

Here's a PDF file that displays Hilton Head Island Bike trails - scroll down to see the map

http://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publications/brochures/BikePathBrochure.pdf

You can pay a small gate fee and bring your bikes into Sea Pines Plantation by car only  - the bike paths in Sea Pines are great.

Enjoy your trip

Richard


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Richard!!   I'll use this tomorrow as we begin our explorations!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 4, 2015)

We often let Groupons and Living Social deal guide us in picking a few activities in the Hilton Head area.  I usually start looking about 2 months before the trip to get ideas.  Not everything is going to be close or open during the off season so you have to check the details.  You can usually get deals on tours of Savannah, mini golf, kayaks, paddle boards, dolphin cruises, etc. and some restaurants as well.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 4, 2015)

Definitely go to Pinckney Island Wildife Preserve to bike.  it is right near the entrance to HH and has bike trails all over the island, as well as great bird watching.  Also alligators!  You can pick up a map with the bike trails in the parking lot on the island.   Pack a picnic lunch and you can easily spend most of the day there.....we go every year without fail and always enjoy it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 4, 2015)

+1 to Pickney Island

Richard


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 4, 2015)

I would buy the pass to Sea Pines and do the following:

See Harbor Town
Go to the Salty Dog
Go to their nature preserve and maybe even ride horses. 

You may want to drive up to Beaufort also.


----------



## jme (Jan 4, 2015)

We just got home from HH a couple of hours ago. 

BUT we'll be back in 2 weeks, then again in Feb, March, and April.:whoopie:

The past few days have been either foggy, drizzly, or just very overcast. Didn't matter, we had a blast. Hit Tanger Outlet Malls, SteinMart, and Home Goods.

Saw 2 movies at the local theater near Main Street (one turn-in north of "Hilton Head Plantation" gated entrance).....very nice roomy auditoria with large lounge chairs that kick back. Lots of locals were there----it was funny, but I remarked to my wife after listening to all of them talk to each other prior to the start of the movies, "I feel like we're at a party that we weren't invited to." Maybe one day we'll be locals!!!

*Best biking is definitely in Sea Pines.* It's fantastic along N. Sea Pines Drive as you go in, then branch over to
*South Beach* or to *Lighthouse Rd/Harbour Town*, and particularly don't miss along *Plantation Drive* (beginning off Lighthouse Road and heading toward Lawton Stables). 

Also don't neglect to visit Harbour Town and Shelter Cove.  
The paths highlighted below are my personal favorite paths.  
Use the map to see everything by zooming, going sideways, etc. 

*Bike Paths in Sea Pines*:
Takes a moment to load. 
At the bottom row of photos, on the right, Click on the double arrow to the right of the word "EXPLORE" to minimize the photos and the white printed area temporarily. 
The map will then be easier to read.

make sure to ZOOM for greater detail, 
and also CLICK and DRAG if needed to look at all the paths and their extensions 
as you zoom more.

http://goo.gl/maps/OjrHQ


There are approx. 200 restaurants on the island---get a MENU GUIDE from your lobby magazine rack (or seek one out) which has dozens and dozens of restaurant menus (not the small menu guides). 

Some guy also did a rather nice restaurant guide here on TUG a while back, and it provides extensive information. 

*Restaurant Guide*:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211351




.


----------



## kwelty (Jan 4, 2015)

*Reilley's Monday Lobster Special*

Only $12.95 for a 1 1/4 lb lobster with potato and salad.  We go every time we are there but you have to reserve a spot early.
http://www.reilleyshiltonhead.com/
Also check out this list of 101 things to do. http://101thingshiltonhead.com/


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!!  Looks like Pinckney Island is a must do!!  And we will check out Sea Pines!!

Today we biked to the beach and walked a mile on the beach.  On the way back there was a tornado warning, and it became quite blustery, and rainy on our last bit to the beach house, we were soaked, but were able to wait out the storm and towel off before heading back on our bikes.  

We just ate at The Crazy Crab.  Perfect for what we wanted, seafood, and casual!!  Very unbusy, but I'm guessing its the time of year, as all reviews focus on the "craziness"!  I had the broiled seafood platter (w/Lobster), wife had a nice stuffed Red Snapper!  Finished off with pecan pie (excellant), and irish coffee!

A timeshare guy was outside signing people up, and almost followed us to our car.  Was able to say "no" several times, wife doesn't care for the presentations, no matter the give-away.  

Good start to the week!


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Lobster!!  Mmmm....*



kwelty said:


> Only $12.95 for a 1 1/4 lb lobster with potato and salad.  We go every time we are there but you have to reserve a spot early.
> http://www.reilleyshiltonhead.com/
> Also check out this list of 101 things to do. http://101thingshiltonhead.com/



Thanks!  Will need to check that out tomorrow!


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 4, 2015)

*lounge chairs!*



jme said:


> .very nice roomy auditoria with large lounge chairs that kick back.
> 
> *Best biking is definitely in Sea Pines.* It's fantastic along N. Sea Pines Drive as you go in, then branch over to
> *South Beach* or to *Lighthouse Rd/Harbour Town*, and particularly don't miss along *Plantation Drive* (beginning off Lighthouse Road and heading toward Lawton Stables).
> ...



https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=movies+hilton+head&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Those look nice!!  Thursday looks like a day for the movies!!

Thanks for the bike paths recommendations will take those along!


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 4, 2015)

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=movies+hilton+head&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

I'll try to lounge chair at cinema again.  See if it works


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope, sorry, didn't work.  I've never seen recliners at the cinema before, but then again, we are just starting this kids finishing up college and out of house thing.:whoopie:  Lots of new things we haven't seen i'm sure!


----------



## TSPam (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi,
we are just across the marina from you at Marriott sunset Point. 
There are probably some good events right at the Disney resort or run by them. Make sure that you check out their activity guide.
Check out the coastal museum for their activities.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 4, 2015)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> we are just across the marina from you at Marriott sunset Point.
> There are probably some good events right at the Disney resort or run by them. Make sure that you check out their activity guide.
> Check out the coastal museum for their activities.



To learn more see www.coastaldiscovery.org
Free Admission, Open 7 Days a Week


Richard


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Cool*



TSPam said:


> Hi,
> we are just across the marina from you at Marriott sunset Point.
> There are probably some good events right at the Disney resort or run by them. Make sure that you check out their activity guide.
> Check out the coastal museum for their activities.



That's cool!  We just checked in last night, and are starting our touring!


----------



## Pat H (Jan 5, 2015)

For great dining deals this time of year, go to one of the Serg restaurants and pick up a BOGO book. Lunch and dinner entrees are all BOGO and even early birds have a discount.

The Serg restaurants are:
Wise Guys
Frankie Bones
One Hot Mama's
Marley's
Black Marlin
Giuseppi's
The Lodge
Skull Creek Boathouse
Poseidon


----------



## jme (Jan 5, 2015)

Pat H said:


> For great dining deals this time of year, go to one of the Serg restaurants and pick up a BOGO book. Lunch and dinner entrees are all BOGO and even early birds have a discount.
> 
> The Serg restaurants are:
> Wise Guys
> ...




DITTO, and great advice!!!!  We usually visit at least 2 or 3 SERG restaurants each trip---they are outstanding. Ate at Black Marlin and One Hot Mama's last week! 

In addition to those two, other SERG Group family favorites are Frankie Bones, Skull Creek, Giuseppe's, Wise Guys.

Didn't realize that Marley's was back on the SERG list---- for the last 2-3 years they were off that list. Glad they're back. Thanks Pat!


----------



## Pat H (Jan 5, 2015)

Marley's came back under Serg in the fall. Ate at Wise Guys last night. Nice getting a $28 entree for free. I thought I heard the waitress tell another table that the steaks weren't included in the BOGO but can't say for certain. Best to check before you order.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Scotts Fish Market*

We tried Scotts Fish Market last night, easy walk from Disney.  Nice place, good drinks (good wine by the glass!), food, ambience, etc.  I had a seafood scampi, and the she-crab soup (nicely made, thin not thick!), MIL had scallops, DW had Mahi Mahi with shrimp (made special B/C DW is allergic to scallops).  Must have a good chef, even on a Monday night!!


----------



## thickey (Jan 13, 2015)

*Segway of Hilton Head!*

We discovered this fun activity last year, and had an absolute blast!
My only recommendation would be to maybe not do the 2-hour tour the first time.  While it was fun, it may be just a little long...

This company also rents electric bikes, which require no pedalling!  We will try this next time, and see even more bike paths.

Here is their website: http://www.hhiadventures.com/

Here is their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/SegwayofHHI

Tim


----------

